# CONSEIL ACHAT IPAD 7TH GEN / MACBOOK AIR



## TomiTECH (12 Juin 2020)

Bien le bonjour

Alors je vous explique mon problème. En tant que étudiant, il me faut un appareil fiable pour les cours et pour me divertir. Je souhaite rester chez Apple car j'amie cette marque. Je possède une tours PC Lenovo THINKCENTRE sous Windows 10 (que j'ai upgrader car il tourner sur Windows XP avec 1 GO de RAM au lieu de 4 maintenant).

J'ai un budget très limités. Je cherche une machine qui dure dans le temps. J'ai pensé en premier à l'iPad 7th génération avec SmartKeyboard ou autre clavier. Mais j'ai fait aussi un petit tour chez BackMarket ou j'ai vu un macbook air 2013 13 pouces.

Ma question est la suivante : dois-je me tourner vers un iPad ou le MacBook AIR 13pouces ?

Voici les caractéristiques des deux produits :

iPad de 7th génération :

3 GO de RAM
32 GO de ROM
10 pouces
Puce A10 FUSION

Macbook Air 2013 :

MacBook Air 13\" Core i5 1,3Ghz 4Go 128Go SSD AZERTY (MD760)


Processeur Bicoeur Intel Core i5 à 1,3 GHz
Ecran 13,3" / Mémoire vive 4 Go / Mémoire Flash 128 Go
Caméra FaceTime HD - Clavier rétro-éclairé - Trackpad Multi-Touch
Wi-Fi 802.11ac et Bluetooth 4.0
Clavier AZERTY
Mac OS X

En vous remerciant


----------



## Sly54 (12 Juin 2020)

Tu as déjà posté là bas : https://forums.macg.co/threads/cons...13-ipad-7th-generation.1339541/#post-13770083

Donc je ferme ici.


----------

